# Dwarf clown loach?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious if there is such a thing as a dwarf clown loach? Say 2-3" max size? Anything similar to that clown loach color/size?

I know the normal clown loach can reach ~16in and wondering if anyone knows of a smaller one of the same coloring?

Thanks.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Links, names, and pics would help


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As far as I know, no such creature exists!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

no such thing as dwarf clown loach...

BUT

I know a Bigger Version of Clown Loach

The "Royal Clown Loach"

average size in aquarium 12"+, max size 18"+, wild caught can up to 20"+


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

takes* year*s for a clown to get to full size....so it's a dwarf till then.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> no such thing as dwarf clown loach...
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


They can also costs in the hundreds to thousands for just one of them as well and they are super rare

AN~
check out this site look in the species lists most of the loaches you see there can be found in stores. There are many dwarfs out there.

http://www.loaches.com/species-index


----------

